# Honing Stones advise



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi, I just completed my first four mortises. First one went well, then downhill as the chisel dulled. So tried to sharpen with a bas tard file and a grinding wheel.

Yes, now I know better. I read several posts here and got some great advise from people here. I want to buy honing stones as the scary sharp system is not for me.

I found Arkansas honing stones and they seem simple to buy. A combo stone has soft on one side and hard on the other. About $35. Add oil for $4.

Just thought I would see what your opinions are before I committed.


----------



## rdavidson (Nov 28, 2010)

I use ceramic or water stones to sharpen my chisels and gouges. They work well and I don't have to carry oil with me. The ceramic don't need either water or oil. I also use a good leather strop. Hope this helps


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*These are great!*

I have 1 in the kitchen, 2 in the shop and 1 extra....
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-sided-diamond-hone-block-92867.html 
CHEAP TOO!
I use them with kerosene or mineral spirits or just blast them off with a spray lube.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I use basically oil stones, and for some tooling water stones.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, thank you for the responses. I went with the oil stones, not the cheapest and not the most expensive. Before I use them I'll take my 50 year old chisel to the sharpining shop to get a good start on it.


----------



## jghaviland (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a float plate of glass that I use wet/dry paper on to grind to shape. I then use my three norton water stones up to 8000 for a great edge. I use a sharpening guide for chisels and plane irons, one with a roller. I just can not keep a consistant angle with out the guide.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Very good responses above.Sharpening stones is one of those subjects that is...well,subjective.....Theres a certain degree of technicality to it,but largely trial N error.What preferences one craftsman may have might not fit the bill for another.

Oil stones have been around forever.For a good reason,they work.But can be a little nasty,I like that about them and use 
regularly.

Arkansas's work extremely well IMO on the med. to fine end of honing.Can be used with oil or water.

Diamonds are forever,NOT...their grit degrades over time.I use DMT brand and they ain't cheap.The little "slips" work great for touching up carbide shaper and router bits.I don't use them for much else.

Waterstones,I don't have any per say....always likened them to the finest,translucent Arkansas's(we do have).......but know they do have a serious following.

Plate glass/abrasives or in our case a surface plate with some wet N dry on it.Nice because of the speed....cheap....throw away.And when you consider the cheapness,theres no reason to not have this arrangement in your arsenal.

Leather strops,found a BRAND new one in an antique store for a whopping 5$.It has its usefulness....be apprised that its not much more than a pc of leather(horse hide)that has been "charged" with rouge.This would be the same stuff thats used on buffing wheels.Which brings up one more sharpening tool.The buffing wheels have been used to great effect by wood turners for getting those last,microscopic burs offin their turning tools.I keep an old elect. motor set up with one......its quick,albeit a little nasty(cool)and has other uses....may want to polish the silver?BW


----------

